# Crows.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

The Minnesota crow season opens on 1 September. Do any of you do much crow hunting? Can you or do you use bait or decoys. I've never gone but I want to. Not sure what's left of my right index finger will think of the idea.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Not to make a pun here, but have you ever eaten crow?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

So, since you don't use them for food, is this suppose to be fun or target practice? I don't see the attraction.

I don't believe in re-incarnation but sometimes it does have its appeal...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Crows are vermin. Up here, they are open season year long. So with an actual season, is there also bag limits?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have friend who hunt many ways, over bait, over decoys with the use of mouth calls and E calling.
I have did lay out with the shot gun and call them into a decoy of Owl or Hawk. I much prefer to lay out setting a few decoys at the other end of a field and snipe them with the 220 Swift. We also set a E caller out with a crow Owl fight and a crow Hawk fight sounds .

We also have two seasons even though they are vermin and farmers will usually give us permission to hunt there place for crows and coyotes.

*Crow*: Aug. 1 - Sept. 30 and Feb. 1 - Mar. 31

*Crows*











Crows No* bag limit*

*Zone:* Statewide

*License: *Small Game License

Crows may be taken outside the open season during hunting hours, in compliance with federal regulations, if these birds are causing a nuisance or creating a health hazard.
 
:happy: We used to sell all the crows we shot to this old lady in town. One of the guys discovered that she belonged to a church that did chicken dinners on Wednesday and Friday so we stopped supplying her dinners. I suppose it is a mater of perception.


 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I think we have four seasons here. But I recall reading once that you could shoot them if they were doing damage or about to do damage. Aren't they always about to do damage? Alleyyooper, great idea for sharpening your predator hunting skills.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

A search revealed showed that you can indeed eat crow in the literal sense! Alleyyooper that old lady was on to something.
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,crow,FF.html


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

We made a treaty with Mexico years ago to protect ravens. The way they worded it crows were protected too. To get around that the law now is that you can shoot crows anytime they are damaging, or about to damage crops. Seems to me that they are always about to damage crops. Don't know why we need a season.

I've never hunted crows but if you set up an owl decoy they will attack it. Let the first one come in and he will call a bunch more. They blast away.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well it isn't as easy as setting out a Owl decoy here in Michigan. You need a few crow dekes too and some sounds. 
I suppose that if they are not regularly targeted they might just go after their enemy the Owl or Hawk.
I was told once that a McDonalds bag tossed like from a car window is good bait too.

I saw that recipe on cooks .com using bourbon and cow manure.
Think I will pass and just throw a coyote steak on the grill.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I haven't tried it but there was a demo at the district trapping meeting that sure made a believers out of the E-caller doubters he put on a crow fight and turned the volume up and in under 2 minutes there were 20 crow overhead circling


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

If the number and caliber of recipes Out There are any indication, crow must be good eating!


http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.html (lots of info and recipes at this link)

Field Preparation
Using the technique described below, you can extract the best meat of a crow within a minute or two with very little mess.

Method 1

Lay the crow on it's back in front of you with it's head pointed to the right.

Take a finger and locate where the breast bone meets the upper abdomen.
With a sharp knife, make a cut across the crow (wing to wing) below the breast bone. Don't be concerned about cutting toodeep, no edible meat will be damaged with this cut.

Holding the birds feet with your left hand, place 2 or 3 fingers under the skin where the cut was made and pull in opposite directions. The skinless breast meat should now be exposed.

Take the knife again and separate each breast half away from the bone starting in the middle and working outward. You should end up with 2 lime sized pieces of crow breast. Discard the remains properly.










Method 2

Lay crow on ground breasts up.

Place feet on wings as close to the body as possible.

Grab the the legs, one in each hand and pull straight up. This will leave you with the breasts and wings.

Cut off wings.

Cut breasts in half.

Done!

The meat can now be frozen, marinated or freshly prepared.














http://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/threecrows.htm

(the first recipe came from a WW II cookbook)



Crow and Mushroom Stew

3 crows
1 Tbsp lard/shortening
1 pint stock or gravy
2 Tbsp cream
1/2 cup mushrooms
salt and pepper 
cayenne pepper

Clean and cut crows into small portions and let them cook a short time in the lard/shortening in a saucepan, being careful not to brown them.
Next, add to the contents of the pan, the stock or gravy, and salt, pepper and cayenne to taste.
Simmer 1 hour, or until tender, add mushrooms, simmer 10 minutes more and then stir in cream.
Arrange the mushrooms around the crows on a hot platter.

Potted Crow:

6 crows
3 bacon slices
stuffing of your choice
1 diced carrot
1 diced onion
chopped parsley
hot water or stock
1/4 cup shortening
1/4 cup flour
buttered toast

Clean and dress crows; stuff and place them upright in stew-pan on the slices of bacon. Add the carrot, onion and a little parsley, and cover with boiling water or stock.
Cover the pot and let simmer for 2-3 hours, or until tender, adding boiling water or stock when necessary.
Make a sauce of the shortening and flour and 2 cups of the stock remaining in the pan.

Serve each crow on a thin slice of moistened toast, and pour gravy over all.




http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,crow,FF.html

CROW CASSEROLE 
1/2 dozen crow breasts
1 qt. sauerkraut
1/2 dozen strips bacon
1/3 c. chopped onion

In skillet brown the crow breasts, then place them on a 1 1/2" layer of sauerkraut in bottom of a casserole. Cover each piece of meat with a strip of bacon and sprinkle the onion over them. Cover the breast with another layer of sauerkraut and pour sauerkraut juice over it. Bake two hours in oven heated to 350 degrees.


HERB'S CROW HASH 
4 or 5 crows
1 (10 3/4 oz.) can chicken broth
1/4 c. butter
Salt & Pepper to taste
Juice from 1/2 lemon
8-12 oz. sliced mushrooms
Flour
1 bay leaf
Rice or toast
THE MARINADE:
1 pt. vinegar
1 pt. water
3 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper

Skin the crows. Cut away any fat. Cut bird in half. Mix marinade. Pour over crow in glass container for 24 hours in refrigerator. Discard marinade. Boil crow in a pot with water, 1 bay leaf. Remove meat from bone, slicing it against the grain. In a large fry pan heat butter, mushrooms and add chicken broth, lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste. Simmer for 20 minutes. Thicken with flour. Serve over rice or toast. Serves 4.




.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm impressed. Not that hungry, but impressed. Although, I do believe that if I knew someone who has cooked crow in the past, I'd be willing to try it.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Crows are vermin. In Alabama also they are open season year long and know bag limit.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

with as good as **** was , very greasy but good , I would try crow


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

GCPete, have you ever had possum? I thought that was greasy, too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't care for unwashed Kraut but the casserole sounds real good.

Have only gotten 8 so far this year but have only been out 3 times.
55gr. bullet from the 220 swift make them go PUFF.

 Al


----------

